# Shell-Script-Frage



## SimplyFred (21. Februar 2008)

Hallo,
ich habe das Problem, dass immer wieder wenn sich bei mir an der Datenbank etwas ändert, ein bestimmtes Shell-Script (autoload.sh) ausgeführt werden muss.

Wie schreibe ich ein Script, was in einem definierten Verzeichnis /etc/test/ nach einer Datei "result.txt" schaut und sobald diese Datei existiert, wird das Script "autoload.sh" ausgeführt. Nach der Ausführung von "autoload.sh" wird die erwartete Datei "result.txt" weggeschoben, sodass es hier keine Never-Ending-Schleife gibt.

Das Problem ist, wie mache ich ein Script, das zyklisch in dem Verzeichnis /etc/test nach "result.txt" schaut ?

Wäre für Hilfe sehr dankbar !


----------



## deepthroat (22. Februar 2008)

Hi.

Dafür könntest du doch einen Cron-Job einrichten der periodisch nachschaut und evtl. das Skript startet. Das kommt natürlich drauf an, wie oft das passieren soll und wie du verhinderst, das das Skript gestartet wenn gerade noch ein Skript läuft...

Gruß


----------

